

Ask HN: Product Suite vs. Best-of-Breed - JarekS

Hi!<p>Wanted to ask you simple question - would you rather use different apps for different tasks in your startup (CRM, project management, invoicing etc.) or all-in-one product suite?<p>Do you know any good all-in-one solutions suitable for a startup/small business?
======
pierrefar
At the moment, my invoices are an Excel template. My proposals are Word
templates, and my CRM is my Google apps contacts list. I'm still not very
happy with that as a CRM. I augment things with trac as it has a good enough
wiki to be malleable into whatever kind of pages I want.

I tried SugarCRM and found it very hard to use. The interface is borderline
evil. I've previously used Tactile CRM (paid for account at a day job) and it
was OK, and has its own quirks.

~~~
JarekS
But the question is - would you use/buy all-in-one app that does all that
offer/invoice/project management thing?

~~~
pierrefar
Yes probably. If it works really well, I'd probably pay for it good money.

~~~
JarekS
Thanks for this opinion! I'll count that as an upvote for Product Suite.

